# Hobbit Tracking Device



## Sargoa (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello!
I made a painting to spy on my guests.









I've printed a picture of Barad-Dur on the canvas.









Cut a hole on the Sauron's eye place for a spotlight with a focused beam.
I connect the spotlight to the painting throw 2 servos and servo brackets.
To make the beam more visible I added a fog from a fog machine.

Next, I realized 2 versions for tracking: on Arduino and Raspberry Pi.

For Arduino, I used Sharp Range Meter with a range from 0.2 to 1.5 meters.
I write the code in XOD. It'll be in a zip file below.

For Raspberry Pi I used a Raspberry Pi camera and algorithms on Open CV.
Description for Open CV is very large and will not fit into the article here. 
But I strongly advise you to read it if you are interested.

You can find more instructions here: https://youtu.be/fwXEOux4gJE


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is wicked cool!


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Hahah hat a great idea. Pure genius.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

How cool!! 

Have you done other Middle Earth projects for the house?


----------



## Sargoa (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks, guys

sneakykid, Unfortunately, no.
But I will, when any brilliant idea will come in my mind


----------

